# Staying profitable



## James (Jan 16, 2009)

We supply a lot of cafes and small businesses and interested to find out how customers' habits are changing in these times. We'd like to learn and share tips to help our customers to stay profitable by attracting new customers and encouraging them to spend more.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome James

Are you finding that customers are spending less, or more or spending the same but shifting to higher margin products (higher margins for the retailer, not necessarily the wholesaler)

The cafe sector seems fairy resilient at the moment as most people are reluctant to give up their daily coffee.


----------



## YouriV (Dec 4, 2008)

We have found that the people who visit our customers (our customers are mainly independent coffee shops) are looking for quality and good service. There are more and more coffee shops at the moment and the ones that are doing very well are the ones that offer something different.

People are still looking for the basics though:

- nice staff

- nice atmosphere

- quality products

A simple hello and bye, with a smile and a lovely cup of coffee accompanied by a healthy great tasting lunch at a clean table


----------

